# Need bulb sizes



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Ok,
I need for size for the fog lights bulbs, front turn signals bulbs and revserse light bulbs.
Iv looked in my owners manual and cant find what sizes they are.
Please help.


----------

